# Old coors bottle



## aj0446 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can anyone give me any info about this coors bottle?  from standerd bottling company.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice pre-prohibition beer there. Coors is an old company, especially with the western ties. They were one of the prohibition survivors by converting to malted milk and other malt products. A lot was sold the the Mars confectioners for there candy if I remember correctly.
 This is from Doug and Linda's dairy site. The best dairy site around IMO.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  aj0446
> 
> Can anyone give me any info about this coors bottle?  from standerd bottling company.


 
 Hey aj,
 How is the Standard bottling Company revealed on your bottle? Could you show us the entire bottle, please?









  "#1 
 Aqua 
 Pint 
 Champagne 
 Baltimore Loop 
 Private Mold 

 "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" on front at heel 
 "S B CO" on base" From Bruce Mobley.

 Is yours a Baltimore Loop, as well? That would date it from 1885 to about 1910. Early in his career, Adolf coors owned an unnamed bottling company in Denver, perhaps this was Standard Bottling Co.




From.

 There's a later (1943) Coca-Cola Co. v. Standard Bottling Co, case. Standard had bottled "Standard Cola, The Standard Bottling Co., Denver, Colo." From.

 There's a Standard porcelain stopper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about which, the seller said, "THE STANDARD BOTTLING CO WAS IN BUSINESS FROM 1887 TO 1915 UNDER 3 DIFFERENT OWNERS & WITH 3 DIFFERENT ADDRESS'S OVER THAT SPAN OF YEARS & USED 10 DIFFERENT STYLES OF BEER BOTTLES" From.




From.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice bottle!  You don't run across many Coors bottles that old.  I see AB, Schlitz, Pabst blobs all the time but rarely a Coors.


----------



## aj0446 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info guys, It is a friends bottle heh wish it was mine... how much do you think this could sell for?


----------

